# 2006 HEAVY HITTERS



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

List here the competitors/categories.....whom are already qualified.....Car of the Year is obvious (correct me if Im wrong)....Bomb? Euro? Traditional? Truck? ETC....Vegas is coming real fast.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

post pics too


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 14 2006, 04:43 AM~5239016
> *post pics too
> *


 :0 yeah... :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

YOU KNOW I WILL BE IN VEGAS MANNY :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 14 2006, 05:33 AM~5239097
> *YOU KNOW I WILL BE IN VEGAS MANNY  :biggrin:
> *


hehehe....who you competing with tho...do you know....oh you dont even care huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 14 2006, 05:46 AM~5239119
> *hehehe....who you competing with tho...do you know....oh you dont even care huh? :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THAT VAN THAT LOOKS LIKE A TRUCK GOT ALL REDONE AND ARMANDO MIGHT BE BUSTING OUT AT THE LAST SHOW, PLUS THAT GREEN FULLSIZE TRUCK FROM TEXAS. WE'LL JUST HAVE TO SEE. AS LONG AS IT ME OR ARMANDO WE NEED THAT TITLE BACK


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 14 2006, 05:51 AM~5239133
> *I HEARD THAT VAN THAT LOOKS LIKE A TRUCK GOT ALL REDONE AND ARMANDO MIGHT BE BUSTING OUT AT THE LAST SHOW,  PLUS THAT GREEN FULLSIZE TRUCK FROM TEXAS. WE'LL  JUST HAVE TO SEE. AS LONG AS IT ME OR ARMANDO WE NEED THAT TITLE BACK
> *


GOOD ATTITUDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Lowered Fantasies will have a few cars but, not in lrm but, street.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 14 2006, 05:33 AM~5239097
> *YOU KNOW I WILL BE IN VEGAS MANNY  :biggrin:
> *



IS THAT TRUCK GOING TO INDY I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know Chino with Orgullo is still the car to beat......

Oldie 54 should be defending the bomb truck title....and I know Roy Atterbury took first with his bomb truck in San Berdoo.....

Hawaiian Punch is making a come back from Nor Cal, completely redone and pretty clean.....

the Passion should be back??? can Angel take him out????

Will Loco be busting out this year?????

Does John Kennedy have more aces up his sleeve??? there are a lot of originals out there...Ana from Uce in Vegas has been tearing it up in OG....

Faustino's 58 vert will be returning to defend the traditional of the year title....and I know he's got a few tricks up his sleeve????



so far who has been placing at the LRM shows....there's the winners from the Miama, Tampa, San Bernardino, and the Arizona shows....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hear there are some major bomb trucks coming out.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 15 2006, 09:05 PM~5250497
> *i hear there are some major bomb trucks coming out.
> *


 :0


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2006, 08:03 PM~5250486
> *you know Chino with Orgullo is still the car to beat......
> 
> Oldie 54 should be defending the bomb truck title....and I know Roy Atterbury took first with his bomb truck in San Berdoo.....
> ...


got any pics of the 58 i thought Original Gangster won that or was that just a special nomination


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 15 2006, 09:16 PM~5250551
> *got any pics of the 58 i thought Original Gangster won that or was that just a special nomination
> *


wehre is Original Gangster from??? or are you meaning Certified Gangster..he took the Excellence Award.....and the awards I mentioned were from the last super show in 05


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2006, 09:33 PM~5251037
> *wehre is Original Gangster from??? or are you meaning Certified Gangster..he took the Excellence Award.....and the awards I mentioned were from the last super show in 05
> *


shows how much i give a shit about traditionals


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 15 2006, 11:05 PM~5251165
> *shows how much i give a shit about traditionals
> *


hahahahaha......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here's the Lowrider of the Year - Orgullo Mexicano Uce car club
and the Bomb Truck of the Year - Oldie '54 Oldies car club


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

i know of a few ogs and a few traditionals


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

faustions 58 salters 59 bowtie south 61 and oldies 58 will be in the top 3 for traditional i think. Be on the look out for SouthSides new 57 could be taking the excellence award this year


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 15 2006, 08:05 PM~5250497
> *i hear there are some major bomb trucks coming out.
> *


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

i seen a bomb coming out from the .. :0 TOVARS all i can say is GOD DAMN


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2006, 11:33 PM~5251344
> *faustions 58 salters 59 bowtie south 61 and oldies 58 will be in the top 3 for traditional i think. Be on the look out for SouthSides new 57 could be taking the excellence award this year
> *


sounds like this year is gonna be interesting again...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 15 2006, 11:41 PM~5251390
> *i seen a bomb coming out from the  .. :0  TOVARS    all i can say is  GOD DAMN
> *


car or truck big man?


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 15 2006, 11:41 PM~5251390
> *i seen a bomb coming out from the  .. :0  TOVARS    all i can say is  GOD DAMN
> *


 :0 :0 .... can't wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 16 2006, 12:33 AM~5251344
> *faustions 58 salters 59 bowtie south 61 and oldies 58 will be in the top 3 for traditional i think. Be on the look out for SouthSides new 57 could be taking the excellence award this year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 16 2006, 12:28 AM~5251320
> *i know of a few ogs  and a few traditionals
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 16 2006, 12:33 AM~5251344
> *faustions 58 salters 59 bowtie south 61 and oldies 58 will be in the top 3 for traditional i think. Be on the look out for SouthSides new 57 could be taking the excellence award this year
> *



It looks like a few more from the east will be representing.  even if not the winners, you have to give them props.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 15 2006, 11:14 PM~5251510
> *car or truck big man?
> *


car


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks like Vegas will be fun this year.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 15 2006, 10:33 PM~5251344
> *faustions 58 salters 59 bowtie south 61 and oldies 58 will be in the top 3 for traditional i think. Be on the look out for SouthSides new 57 could be taking the excellence award this year
> *



      :thumbsup:


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

[attachmentid=540253]  i'll be busting out in san diego


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Damn looks good all closed up..


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

NOT A HEAVY HITTER :0 JUST SOMETHING MILD :biggrin: 









HOPE TO HAVE IT DONE FOR LV 2006


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 15 2006, 10:11 PM~5251213
> *here's the Lowrider of the Year - Orgullo Mexicano Uce car club
> and the  Bomb Truck of the Year - Oldie '54 Oldies car club
> *












that what i like about chino car ..when its all closed up still looks a like a car ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5251390
> *i seen a bomb coming out from the  .. :0  TOVARS    all i can say is  GOD DAMN
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 15 2006, 10:28 PM~5251320
> *i know of a few ogs  and a few traditionals
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

oh yeah, i almost forgot, i heard of a new traditional coming out of west texas, dude said was guaranteed to win traditional of the year. i dunno about all that.... but thats what i heard uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 16 2006, 01:25 PM~5254154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So it's a sweep for this one again, :thumbsup: damn...no one else can come up with a competitor, that's no fun.....well congrats in advance to CHINO and crew...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 16 2006, 01:27 PM~5254169
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


you think it can beat this one HUEY?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 05:26 PM~5261702
> *you think it can beat this one HUEY?
> 
> 
> ...




man i cant tell you that ... you jus have to wait and see...but u know who im going for...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 17 2006, 05:44 PM~5261807
> *man i cant tell you that ... you jus have to wait and see...but u know who im going for...
> 
> 
> *


no who u goin for...???????


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 05:47 PM~5261831
> *no who u goin for...???????
> *



who you think...




















the new car thats coming out ....TOVARS...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*CVF IN 06, HEAVY HITTING OG 61 RAG COMING SOON.*

*Imperials got some serious impalas coming out real soon too, I would show you the pictures but then I would have to kill you. :biggrin: *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

sounds like vegas is going to be on and popping :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lime Time took 3rd place Bomb sweepstakes last year...I know he has some tricks up his sleeves as well...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2006, 08:16 PM~5261960
> *Lime Time took 3rd place Bomb sweepstakes last year...I know he has some tricks up his sleeves as well...
> *


That fucker is badass.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 17 2006, 07:26 PM~5262013
> *That fucker is badass.
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 17 2006, 05:50 PM~5261843
> *who you think...
> the new car thats coming out ....TOVARS...
> 
> ...


post pics mah nig


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sup Manny...how are you and the family?????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 05:24 PM~5261694
> *So it's a sweep for this one again,  :thumbsup: damn...no one else can come up with a competitor, that's no fun.....well congrats in advance to CHINO and crew...
> *


oh wait a minute....
how about GAME OVER?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

come on people...post up pics of the top contenders.......


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 06:33 PM~5262051
> *post pics mah nig
> *



lol doubt that will happen lol


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 06:33 PM~5262051
> *post pics mah nig
> *



ok heres only one i took yesterday ..he took me tol go see it here is a pic of the frame...











































































nice huh,.....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 17 2006, 07:15 PM~5262352
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *



clean huh...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

there might be a lowrider of the year contender coming out of san antonio this year...... and thats all i have to say about that   


you know what pisses me off about LRM more than anything. the las vegas issue should be the most important issue of the year, with the most comprehensive show coverage, and i dont know who alot of the champs are. that limetime bombita, never seen it. 1st and 3rd bomb truck of the year... no pics. all 3 trucks of the year...... no pics. 2nd and 3rd custom compact..... no pics. all that hard work and $$$$$$ to place in a lowrider of the year spot, and they didnt get a fucking picture recognizing them as champs. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 17 2006, 07:19 PM~5262400
> *there might be a lowrider of the year contender coming out of san antonio this year...... and thats all i have to say about that
> you know what pisses me off about LRM more than anything. the las vegas issue should be the most important issue of the year, with the most comprehensive show coverage, and i dont know who alot of the champs are. that limetime bombita, never seen it. 1st and 3rd bomb truck of the year... no pics. all 3 trucks of the year...... no pics. 2nd and 3rd custom compact..... no pics. all that hard work and $$$$$$ to place in a lowrider of the year spot, and they didnt get a fucking picture recognizing them as champs. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



one year in lrm they did that ...1/2 page was lowrider of the year 1 2 3 ..they showed all of them before who came in 1 2 3 ...they havent did it eversence..they talk about the heavy hitter but they never show any pics of te cars mentioned..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

[


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

all the cars post are great cars ..most of all the lime time time car caught my eye ..that is beautiful and the set up is somrthing else i love it ,,has flare and it looks simple and classy..i would vote on that car. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I've been after LRM for about 6 years now to do a special edition mag of the years tour, with a bit more info, list of winners, and more pics of the cars at each of the shows. I think it would have been a great way to boost interest in the shows, and sell magazines. I bet it would be the most anticipated issue of the year, even if it would have to come out 2-4 months AFTER the Super show is over. They always reply saying it would take too much time and effort (I never said it would be EASY), but maybe they will look into it next year. Also it would be a great issue to spotlight the advertisers that supported the tour, you know, the ones that are actually IN to, and RELAVANT to, lowriders. I know they better do something soon, they have some serious competition coming out.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 14 2006, 05:51 AM~5239133
> *I HEARD THAT VAN THAT LOOKS LIKE A TRUCK GOT ALL REDONE AND ARMANDO MIGHT BE BUSTING OUT AT THE LAST SHOW,  PLUS THAT GREEN FULLSIZE TRUCK FROM TEXAS. WE'LL  JUST HAVE TO SEE. AS LONG AS IT ME OR ARMANDO WE NEED THAT TITLE BACK
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 17 2006, 07:05 PM~5262283
> *ok heres only one i took  yesterday ..he took me tol go see it here is a pic of the frame...
> nice huh,.....
> 
> *


DAmn You!!!!How about if I buy you a drink (again) at Fritz or maybe at SPearmint...we can visit Mercedez......damn this is gonna cost me some Chee$$$$


Just post pics people....


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2006, 06:34 PM~5262055
> *sup Manny...how are you and the family?????
> *


cool...just been busy...the car missed Phoenix, San Bernardino...not sure about SD....


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 05:24 PM~5261694
> *So it's a sweep for this one again,  :thumbsup: damn...no one else can come up with a competitor, that's no fun.....well congrats in advance to CHINO and crew...
> *


i will be coming out to compete with him in 2007 tough comp but we will see how mine comes out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I hear Sal Manzano has a customer creation in the making that will be shaking up things?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Another hitter....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2006, 10:22 AM~5265909
> *I hear Sal Manzano has a customer creation in the making that will be shaking up things?
> *



if sals painting it we might not see it til 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin: Another.....


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

Not to say any but Rollerz will be showing stong in Vegas.. to step to us you better bring your A Game and bigg $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2006, 12:26 PM~5265953
> *if sals painting it we might not see it til 2009  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 18 2006, 11:22 AM~5265909
> *I hear Sal Manzano has a customer creation in the making that will be shaking up things?
> *



Didn't Sal Manzano paint a car that won some title??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 18 2006, 11:06 AM~5266271
> *Didn't Sal Manzano paint a car that won some title??
> *



truck of the year 3 times and im not sure if rollin malo had sals paint when it won loty


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

mando from uniques suppose to come out this year,but rollerz got alot more mods.also a bomb truck from mexicalli coming out..............mike striped it.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I guess for EURO it's gonna:
PASSION-Elite,PRECIOUS MOMENTS-Rollerz Only and GHOST OF PEARLS-Rollerz Only....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 09:12 AM~5265418
> *DAmn You!!!!How about if I buy you a drink (again) at Fritz or maybe at SPearmint...we can visit Mercedez......damn this is gonna cost me some Chee$$$$
> Just post pics people....
> *



ok and ill even bring his neice with me and its gonna cost u alot of $$$$ cuz we like to drink..but dont be mad cuz i still aint gonna tell you nada...you know i wouldnt do that and tell . dont worry it will be worth the wait and see the TOVAR bomb....its fukn badass...and its a one of a kind car too...

And thats whay vegas is all about bring a a game where the best of the best show it all...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 03:11 PM~5267575
> *I guess for EURO it's gonna:
> PASSION-Elite,PRECIOUS MOMENTS-Rollerz Only and GHOST OF PEARLS-Rollerz Only....
> *


'

oooh there is another euro undercover waiting to bust out ...watch for this one manny ....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2006, 11:08 AM~5266289
> *truck of the year 3 times and im not sure if rollin malo had sals paint when it won loty
> *


yep that was the year that c & l had the starting problem


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 05:22 PM~5268467
> *'
> 
> oooh there is another euro undercover waiting to bust out ...watch for this one manny ....
> ...


damn niggguuuh...gotta keep a homie in suspense?....i guess its time to bust out with CASANOVA?


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2006, 11:08 AM~5266289
> *truck of the year 3 times and im not sure if rollin malo had sals paint when it won loty
> *


rollin malo was rob v paint job!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 18 2006, 05:28 PM~5268496
> *rollin malo was rob v paint job!
> *


I THINK HE WAS TALKIN ABOUT BEFORE ROB REPAINTED IT......YEAH IT WAS PAINTED BY SAL....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 05:27 PM~5268491
> *damn niggguuuh...gotta keep a homie in suspense?....i guess its time to bust out with CASANOVA?
> *



yup i do i need to ....to keep you in suspence....it would be nice to see CASANOVA again...but if it was a secret leave it up to manny to let the cat out of the bag...lmaoo


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i thought the first paint job on rollin malo was done by derrick jhagroo???


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 18 2006, 05:32 PM~5268525
> *i thought the first paint job on rollin malo was done by derrick jhagroo???
> *



NAH THEY BUILT IT BUT SAL PAINTED IT...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 05:34 PM~5268540
> *NAH THEY BUILT IT BUT SAL PAINTED IT...
> *


OH SHIT...HERE WE GO AGAIN...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 05:35 PM~5268550
> *OH SHIT...HERE WE GO AGAIN...
> *



WHAT DIDNT THE JARGOOS BUILD IT???


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 05:37 PM~5268566
> *WHAT DIDNT THE JARGOOS BUILD IT???
> *


YEAH, BUT SAL PAINTED IT....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 05:40 PM~5268579
> *YEAH, BUT SAL PAINTED IT....
> *



OK THEN ... :angry: ...CARRY ON...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 05:37 PM~5268566
> *WHAT DIDNT THE JARGOOS BUILD IT???
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 05:37 PM~5268566
> *WHAT DIDNT THE JARGOOS BUILD IT???
> *


no wonder the backend looks like shit


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 05:40 PM~5268583
> *OK THEN ... :angry: ...CARRY ON...
> 
> 
> *


STUCK UP whore!!!! :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 05:42 PM~5268592
> *STUCK UP whore!!!! :angry:
> *



HEY MANNY !!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 18 2006, 05:41 PM~5268587
> *no wonder the backend looks like shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 18 2006, 05:44 PM~5268610
> *:uh:
> *


im serous the car flows nicely but the oval lights ruin the back end. just like the jahgoffs fucked that corvette up with a buick tailight


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

POINT SYSTEM. 
Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 
BODY MODIFICATIONS 45 
ENGINE 30 
INTERIOR 30 
UNDERCARRIAGE 30 
PAINT 30 
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 25 
HYDRAULICS/AIR 25 
MURALS 20
AUDIO / VIDEO 20 
WHEELS/TIRES 20 
PLATING 15 
ACCESSORIES 15 
STRIPING 15 
DISPLAY 15 
ENGRAVING 10 
TRUNK/BED 10 
GLASS 10 
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 365 

POINT SYSTEM. 
Judging of entries will be made on a point system. 
The criterion and points available are as noted below: 
FRAME MODIFICATION 40 
PAINT 25 
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20 
UPHOLSTERY 20 
PLATING 20 
MURALS 20 
WHEELS/TIRES 20 
ACCESSORIES 15 
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15 
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15 
ENGRAVING 10 

TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250 

AWARDS/PRIZES 
1. For each category three trophies will be awarded (except for 12" bicycles, where only First Prize will be awarded). 
2. Best Overall Two Wheel Bike: $250.00 
3. Best Overall Tricycle: $250.00 (Minimum 100 points to qualify for either class. If competitor does not reach minimum points, that competitor will receive half (1/2) “Best of Show” prize.)
4. The following Special Awards will also be offered: 
Best Paint; Best Graphics; Best Display; Best Upholstery; Best Use of Accessories; Best Murals; Best Body Modifications; Best Plating; Best Engraving; - Most Club Members (judged on number of bicycles attending) Two-wheel Lowrider Bike of the Year and Trike of the Year (Must have placed First, Second or Third “Best of Show” at a Go-Lo sponsored event in order to qualify for the Super Show.) Bike or Trike of the year winners will only be allowed to win twice, either consecutively or non-consecutively with two major frame modifications.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Apr 16 2006, 12:32 PM~5253583
> *Damn looks good all closed up..
> 
> 
> ...


..  
[attachmentid=543320]


[attachmentid=543321]


[attachmentid=543322]


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 18 2006, 06:58 PM~5268956
> *..
> [attachmentid=543320]
> [attachmentid=543321]
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Apr 18 2006, 06:58 PM~5268956
> *..
> [attachmentid=543320]
> [attachmentid=543321]
> ...



beautifiul line up... now thats bring the a game ...


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 09:10 PM~5269458
> *beautifiul line up... now thats bring the a game ...
> 
> 
> *


Thanks ...what can I say; I love being USO ! !


----------



## GrimeyGrady (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah


----------



## lowriderbella (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 17 2006, 06:37 PM~5262075
> *lol doubt that will happen lol
> *


YEAH...I'M A TOVAR AND I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN IT!!! WHATS UP WITH THAT??? :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbella_@Apr 18 2006, 09:47 PM~5269724
> *YEAH...I'M A TOVAR AND I HAVEN'T EVEN SEEN IT!!!  WHATS UP WITH THAT??? :angry:
> *


go spy some pics and post'em up :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderbella (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 18 2006, 08:49 PM~5269739
> *go spy some pics and post'em up :cheesy:
> *


I'M NOT ALLOWED WITHIN 5 CITY BLOCKS OF THAT CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbella_@Apr 18 2006, 08:55 PM~5269775
> *I'M NOT ALLOWED WITHIN 5 CITY BLOCKS OF THAT CAR! :biggrin:
> *



thats just they dont like you :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbella (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2006, 09:48 PM~5270030
> *thats just they dont like you  :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS YOUR BETTER NOW!!! & STOP HATING ON ME! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbella_@Apr 18 2006, 09:52 PM~5270049
> *I GUESS YOUR BETTER NOW!!!  & STOP HATING ON ME! :biggrin:
> *


im ok not 100% but good enough to give you a hard time :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hater :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbella (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2006, 09:54 PM~5270061
> *im ok not 100% but good enough to give you a hard time  :biggrin:
> *


YOU SEEM TO KNOW MORE THAN I DO ABOUT THE TOVARS NEXT CREATION ......TELL ME WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE!...I WON'T TELL!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 09:07 PM~5270104
> *
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 18 2006, 08:10 PM~5269458
> *beautifiul line up... now thats bring the a game ...
> 
> 
> *


........................KISS ASS...................JK!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 18 2006, 09:48 PM~5270030
> *thats just they dont like you  :biggrin:
> *


POST UP THEM SOUTHSIDE/BOWTIE LINE UP


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2006, 01:29 PM~5280425
> *POST UP THEM SOUTHSIDE/BOWTIE LINE UP
> *


 no no no :nono: we are coming .. but no pics .. and no telling what we are coming with in what class just a secret or a myth one of the two :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 20 2006, 02:02 PM~5280597
> *no no no    :nono:    we are coming  .. but no pics .. and no telling what we are coming with in what class  just a secret or a myth  one of the two  :biggrin:
> *


I aint mad at cha......I heared that @#$%^&&Z* car club is coming out with @$%^$%$#^ to give @%$#^&%$%*& car club a lil competition :dunno: ...should be good this year!!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2006, 03:25 PM~5281210
> *I aint mad at cha......I heared that @#$%^&&Z* car club is coming out with  @$%^$%$#^ to give @%$#^&%$%*& car club a lil competition :dunno: ...should be good this year!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 20 2006, 11:07 PM~5283678
> *
> *



:uh: 

HEY I SEEN THAT BOMB ..HE TOOK ME AND LOWRIDERBELLA ''HIS NIECE'''' TO GO SEE IT...ALL I CAN SAY IS GOT DAMMM FUKN BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 20 2006, 03:02 PM~5280597
> *no no no    :nono:    we are coming  .. but no pics .. and no telling what we are coming with in what class  just a secret or a myth  one of the two  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 21 2006, 09:54 PM~5290408
> *:uh:
> 
> HEY I SEEN THAT BOMB ..HE TOOK ME AND LOWRIDERBELLA ''HIS NIECE'''' TO GO SEE IT...ALL I CAN SAY IS GOT DAMMM FUKN BEAUTIFUL...
> ...


:0 Ohhhhhhhhhh.....My Gooooooooooddddd.........................................................................




































Becky.


:0.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ONE BAD MAX BUSTING OUT IN SAN ANTONIO


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Apr 22 2006, 01:13 AM~5291067
> *ONE BAD MAX BUSTING OUT IN SAN ANTONIO
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 22 2006, 12:15 AM~5291076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2006, 11:20 PM~5290849
> *:0 Ohhhhhhhhhh.....My Gooooooooooddddd.........................................................................
> Becky.
> :0.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  

WELL U WANTED TO KNOW NOW YOU KNOW ....BECKY U STUPID CHISMOSA SLUT .... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 21 2006, 11:20 PM~5290849
> *:0 Ohhhhhhhhhh.....My Gooooooooooddddd.........................................................................
> Becky.
> :0.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WTF you doin with the niece?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 22 2006, 04:21 AM~5291353
> *WTF you doin with the niece?
> *


WELL U ASKED ABOUT THAT CAR ..THATS ALL I CAN TELL YOU ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 22 2006, 04:23 AM~5291354
> *WELL U ASKED ABOUT THAT CAR ..THATS ALL I CAN TELL YOU ...
> 
> 
> *


ohhhhh...the drama...in the days of our (Lay It Low) Lives


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I just found some pics of some of the top contenders that showed last year.....I'll post up in a few after I resize em...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Apr 22 2006, 01:13 AM~5291067
> *ONE BAD MAX BUSTING OUT IN SAN ANTONIO
> *


finally, been awile for that one


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok...here are some overall and detail pics of Game Over...I noticed when I saw some pics from the San Bernardino show that he changed the top...removed the material and added patterns to the roof and he also completely molded the underside of the trunk, there were hardlines there before....if any one else has close up pics of any changes to any of the contenders...Post Em Up...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Game Over


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

WTF???? I can't add pics......there is no "Browse" option...


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2006, 01:37 PM~5292412
> *WTF???? I can't add pics......there is no "Browse" option...
> *



nope, cant post pics no more unless u use an image hosting website :angry: :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 22 2006, 01:39 PM~5292418
> *nope, cant post pics no more unless u use an image hosting website :angry:  :angry:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???? ok ok....how do I do that???


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2006, 01:40 PM~5292422
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat???? ok ok....how do I do that???
> *



not exactly sure...............its posted at the top of the forums under announcements


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

photobucket.com

upload the pics, then copy the link it gives you there, and paste it here with the "image" tab


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Apr 22 2006, 12:13 AM~5291067
> *ONE BAD MAX BUSTING OUT IN SAN ANTONIO
> *



WAS THAT THE ORANGE MAXIMA?? HAVENT SEEN THAT IN A WHILE..


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 22 2006, 11:09 PM~5295305
> *WAS THAT THE ORANGE MAXIMA?? HAVENT SEEN THAT IN A WHILE..
> 
> 
> *


YES SIR THATS THE ORANGE MAXIMA .uffin:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Good that will be a good show. We will be in the house!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Apr 23 2006, 12:52 AM~5295664
> *Good that will be a good show. We will be in the house!!!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Apr 22 2006, 11:58 PM~5295521
> *YES SIR THATS THE ORANGE MAXIMA .uffin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 18 2006, 05:41 PM~5268587
> *no wonder the backend looks like shit
> *


That was a roll pan he welded on there.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I never noticed how detailed Game Over was until I saw the under the rear body


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

keep em coming :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 03:31 PM~5298111
> *keep em coming  :biggrin:
> *


sup John....let me see what else I have......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 02:24 PM~5298065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oic he has a jag rear end...

took of the hardlines of the trunk...

cut the rear part of the frame off and has patterns on the belly alot of detail...

imo he should add something to his motor like serpitine system...


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 02:33 PM~5298119
> *sup John....let me see what else I have......
> *



how ya been big dog .. cant wait for san mateo this yr


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 02:39 PM~5298159
> *how ya been big dog    ..  cant wait for san mateo this yr
> *



:0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

sup chuck 
ready to go on tour


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 02:50 PM~5298210
> *sup chuck
> ready to go on tour
> *



i wanna ..but have to see wuts with the plans at work ...  ill let you know...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 03:39 PM~5298159
> *how ya been big dog    ..  cant wait for san mateo this yr
> *


we gotta hook up...you missed the BBQ chicken last year ...2 cases of chicken and mmmm mmmmm...it was goooooooooood


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 02:53 PM~5298231
> *we gotta hook up...you missed the BBQ chicken last year ...2 cases of chicken and mmmm mmmmm...it was goooooooooood
> *




well i aint missin nothing this yr i am even coming early lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 02:56 PM~5298255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL TRUCK


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 03:55 PM~5298243
> *well i aint missin nothing this yr  i am even coming early    lol
> *


you are more than welcome to stay at my house if you wanna spend the day in Monterey and get some siteseeing done...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 03:00 PM~5298270
> *
> 
> 
> ...




orgullo just lost in indy to certified gangster


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

going to be real interesting this year


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 03:16 PM~5298348
> *orgullo just lost  in indy  to certified gangster
> *



:0 


:0 


:0 

:around:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow congrats large and the whole bowtie crew


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 03:17 PM~5298353
> *going to be real interesting this year
> *


fo-sho...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2006, 03:19 PM~5298362
> *wow congrats large and the whole bowtie crew
> *



x2..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn :cheesy:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 23 2006, 04:17 PM~5298353
> *going to be real interesting this year
> *


no shit....wow......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2006, 03:24 PM~5298384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 .....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn im fat


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2006, 03:33 PM~5298439
> *damn im fat
> *



damm i was told the same i couldnt belive it when they told me... :angry: 

more like fluffy..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 23 2006, 02:38 PM~5298155
> *oic he has a jag rear end...
> 
> took of the hardlines of the trunk...
> ...


:0 
Etching and More Engraving too.....ur right with the motor part HUEY... uffin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

HMMMMM....  








???????????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

?????????????????????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Modified post :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

any new contenders????????


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

2007 coming hard uffin:


----------



## E DUBB (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 23 2006, 03:24 PM~5298065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAME OVER AINT NO JOKE THAT CAR HAS CAME A LONG WAY IN THE LAST FEW YEARS. PROPS TO GAME OVER THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN. WATCH OUT CHINO HE'S ON YOUR HEALS. :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU CHINO.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E DUBB_@Apr 26 2006, 07:30 PM~5320526
> *GAME OVER AINT NO JOKE THAT CAR HAS CAME A LONG WAY IN THE LAST FEW YEARS. PROPS TO GAME OVER THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN. WATCH OUT CHINO HE'S ON YOUR HEALS. :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU CHINO.
> *


 :worship: :worship: GAME OVER


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 26 2006, 08:13 PM~5320824
> *:worship:  :worship: GAME OVER
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 26 2006, 08:13 PM~5320824
> *:worship:  :worship: GAME OVER
> *


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Apr 26 2006, 08:56 PM~5321184
> *
> *


 :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Trying to debut this year, but looking for reliable sources So. Cal. to help complete "Mi Sueno". Potential Truck Sweepstakes contender for 2006. Any help and/or suggestions are extremely appreciated.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

me 2 but looks like 07 it will b done


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

try this 1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Apr 27 2006, 12:12 PM~5326531
> *try this 1    http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> *


That frame would have looked 10 times better boxed and chrome


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Have to agree with DJ63. Alot of work went into that frame. Why not box and smooth it while you are at it. Does look good though.


----------



## TEKOLOTE (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 24 2006, 12:15 AM~5301422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im surprised PM didnt beat Passion


CG beat OM somethign isnt right Radical custom VS modifed stock


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I think game overs doors would have looked better stock too. and that front end would look good if it didnt tilt so much, kinda looks broken.


----------



## TEKOLOTE (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 27 2006, 04:11 PM~5327653
> *I think game overs doors would have looked better stock too. and that front end would look good if it didnt tilt so much, kinda looks broken.
> *


i guess the paint would look better if it was stock too then it be like any other cadillac.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEKOLOTE_@Apr 27 2006, 05:13 PM~5327676
> *i guess the paint would look better if it was stock too then it be like any other cadillac.
> *


true true....and maybe some hubcaps with wires on em......hehehehehe.....any Best Of categories is no joke....you gotta do what you gotta do....I know a lot of champions winning by a few points....and you know every single point counts....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 27 2006, 05:16 PM~5328082
> *true true....and maybe some hubcaps with wires on em......hehehehehe.....any Best Of categories is no joke....you gotta do what you gotta do....I know a lot of champions winning by a few points....and you know every single point counts....
> *



yup fo sho but mostly its all about detail ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 29 2006, 12:20 AM~5337477
> *yup fo sho but mostly  its all about detail ...
> 
> 
> *


How would you know?...JK...yeah you're right, oh well, we'll see.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i think ghost is gonna take it for the euros after what happend last year. go get'em big homie and i'll be there this year when u do :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEKOLOTE_@Apr 27 2006, 04:13 PM~5327676
> *i guess the paint would look better if it was stock too then it be like any other cadillac.
> *


Im not against mods, I got a tilt front on my truck too, but look how nice Precious moments tilt looks.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 29 2006, 02:29 PM~5339868
> *Im not against mods, I got a tilt front on my truck too, but look how nice Precious moments tilt looks.
> *


I like to see radicals like PM when all doors closed...and still look good...


----------



## TEKOLOTE (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah but hes still got the bicycle taillights on it thats the only thing i hate about the car


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEKOLOTE_@Apr 29 2006, 07:11 PM~5340898
> *yeah but hes still got the bicycle taillights on it thats the only thing i hate about the car
> *


oh....but hey that maybe one of the reasons why he wins a lot..the mods, but then again i dont know much about EUROS...your opinion is valid :thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 29 2006, 06:27 PM~5340709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I HOPE JIMMY GETS THE TITLE BACK  HE BROUGHT IT TO THE MIDWEST


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Apr 29 2006, 08:11 PM~5341195
> *I HOPE JIMMY GETS THE TITLE BACK   HE BROUGHT IT TO THE MIDWEST
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Apr 29 2006, 10:11 PM~5341195
> *I HOPE JIMMY GETS THE TITLE BACK   HE BROUGHT IT TO THE MIDWEST
> *


Jimmy, don't you mean RAY


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowflake_@Apr 30 2006, 09:16 PM~5346545
> *Jimmy, don't you mean RAY
> *


I think thats what he meant to say... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@Apr 27 2006, 01:30 PM~5326198
> *Trying to debut this year, but looking for reliable sources So. Cal. to help complete "Mi Sueno". Potential Truck Sweepstakes contender for 2006. Any help and/or suggestions are extremely appreciated.
> *


is that truck or bomb truck?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jefe_@Apr 27 2006, 12:30 PM~5326198
> *Trying to debut this year, but looking for reliable sources So. Cal. to help complete "Mi Sueno". Potential Truck Sweepstakes contender for 2006. Any help and/or suggestions are extremely appreciated.
> *



Jefe, last pics I saw of your Truck of the Year contender looked really good, alot of mods good luck busting out in SO CAL, Flip is ready to help you out and show next to you along with the rest of the prospects from BLVD ACES. Need anything just give us a call bro.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HAWIANN PUNCH MAKING A COME BACK. FRESNO'S L&G car show! :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@May 2 2006, 02:36 AM~5355249
> *Jefe, last pics I saw of your Truck of the Year contender looked really good, alot of mods good luck busting out in SO CAL, Flip is ready to help you out and show next to you along with the rest of the prospects from BLVD ACES. Need anything just give us a call bro.
> *


Post pics....Please


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 17 2006, 06:24 PM~5261694
> *So it's a sweep for this one again,  :thumbsup: damn...no one else can come up with a competitor, that's no fun.....well congrats in advance to CHINO and crew...
> *


Don't get me wrong, Orgullo is one bad Monte and Game Over is one bad Cadi, but this Regal at the Tampa Show was an bad asss too.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@May 5 2006, 06:47 AM~5374314
> *Don't get me wrong, Orgullo is one bad Monte and Game Over is one bad Cadi, but this Regal at the Tampa Show was an bad asss too.
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: the more competition the better , is this regal gonna be at the SS


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't know Homie, but I would like to see it there.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

am still waiting for this truck to return


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

what happend last year to this bomb


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@May 5 2006, 07:48 PM~5377694
> *what happend last year to this bomb
> 
> 
> ...


YEA! WHAT DID HAPPEN TO IT?? :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the last i heard of it, ******, the owner, was in bad health, that was over a year ago, so who knows.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@May 5 2006, 05:22 PM~5377565
> *am still waiting for this truck to return
> 
> 
> ...



wow thats OLD SCHOOL i heard he had put a huge ass 350 in it with a blower then just lost interest but who knows it was a bad little truck for its time


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

got a few tricks :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

evil 63 didnt place top 3 in vegas last year did it. why not.... didnt qualify?????


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

those are some bad mo fos


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

qualifed in frisco! didn't get shit in vegas dont know why! all part of the game


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@May 28 2006, 10:46 PM~5512288
> *got a few tricks :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 29 2006, 07:53 AM~5513179
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


CONGRATS to UCE.....Im sure this one will compete this year one of my favorite 63s out there...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@May 5 2006, 08:47 AM~5374314
> *Don't get me wrong, Orgullo is one bad Monte and Game Over is one bad Cadi, but this Regal at the Tampa Show was an bad asss too.
> 
> 
> ...



LAST TIME I HEARD THE BODY CRACKED AT INDY GETTING ON OR OFF THE TRAILOR..BUT THEY SAY IT SHOULD BE DONE FOR THE SS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 29 2006, 12:08 PM~5513823
> *LAST TIME I HEARD THE BODY CRACKED AT INDY GETTING ON OR OFF THE TRAILOR..BUT THEY SAY IT SHOULD BE DONE FOR THE SS
> *



i saw the car at the san antonio show last week, and its pretty damn jacked up. and yes, the body looks to have cracked in half at the back of the doors. with the doors closed you can see the body sagging very bad. also, the body lift is hitting the frame all over the place, and the panel from the chop top is messed up also. its a badass car, but i think it would need a complete redo to compete with the current champs.


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2006, 12:19 PM~5513881
> *i saw the car at the san antonio last week, and its pretty damn jacked up. and yes, the body looks to have cracked in half at the back of the doors. with the doors closed you can see the body sagging very bad. also, the body lift is hitting the frame all over the place, and the panel from the chop top is messed up also. its a badass car, but i think it would need a complete redo to compete with the current champs.
> *


DAMN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS THAT BAD


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 29 2006, 11:26 AM~5513917
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS THAT BAD
> *


Yeah, me either. I still like the car, seeing how that the Regal is my favorite G-Body. I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco_@May 30 2006, 12:03 PM~5520313
> *Yeah, me either. I still like the car, seeing how that the Regal is my favorite G-Body. I wish them the best of luck.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@May 29 2006, 10:26 AM~5513917
> *DAMN I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS THAT BAD
> *


nope it isn't that bad just be ready to see what going to jump off at the super :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

is tlaloc now a member of uce? i really do like the car alot. it just needs some repair is all.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 31 2006, 08:07 PM~5529539
> *is tlaloc now a member of uce? i really do like the car alot. it just needs some repair is all.
> *


i'm sorry hotstuff i thought they were talking about chino car OM.......sorry uce :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 31 2006, 10:26 PM~5529650
> *i'm sorry hotstuff i thought they were talking about chino car OM.......sorry uce :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: its all good


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E DUBB_@Apr 26 2006, 07:30 PM~5320526
> *GAME OVER AINT NO JOKE THAT CAR HAS CAME A LONG WAY IN THE LAST FEW YEARS. PROPS TO GAME OVER THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN. WATCH OUT CHINO HE'S ON YOUR HEALS. :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  YOU KNOW I LOVE YOU CHINO.
> *


he just needs to get a real display


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Apr 22 2006, 02:13 AM~5291067
> *ONE BAD MAX BUSTING OUT IN SAN ANTONIO
> *



what happened  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 1 2006, 11:25 PM~5537055
> *he just needs to get a real display
> *


GAME OVER IS BEING TORN DOWN FOR NEW MODS AND DISPLAY FOR VEGAS.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## StogiezRO90 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@May 5 2006, 07:09 AM~5374410
> *  :thumbsup: the more competition the better , is this regal gonna be at the SS
> *


MAYBE FUTURE R.O. :biggrin:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

If people posted pictures of some of the cars that I've seen it would not be top secret. There is a few cars busting out you'll just have to wait and see as some of them builders build them cars for themselves not a trophy. I think this year will be a good year for the industry.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jun 5 2006, 11:02 PM~5559267
> *If people posted pictures of some of the cars that I've seen it would not be top secret. There is a few cars busting out you'll just have to wait and see as some of them builders build them cars for themselves not a trophy. I think this year will be a good year for the industry.
> *



sure will


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 6 2006, 01:05 AM~5559534
> *sure will
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 6 2006, 02:05 AM~5559534
> *sure will
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW...*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 6 2006, 01:31 AM~5559746
> *WOW...
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

best car-rolin malo
best traditional-dark side
best truck- this ones hard
best bomg car- inferno<---?
best bomb truck- oldie 54
best euro- teh passion
exalince award- sundance


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 09:25 AM~5537055
> *he just needs to get a real display
> *


With the connections he's already made since joining the club he'll have no problem with a display


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt for the san diego show, i know something has to bust out there.


come to think of it, nothing MAJOR has really busted out yet this year at all has it. just that traditional 59 from bowtie.... anything else.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 20 2006, 07:43 PM~5641961
> *ttt for the san diego show, i know something has to bust out there.
> come to think of it, nothing MAJOR has really busted out yet this year at all has it. just that traditional 59 from bowtie.... anything else.
> *



we aint got no 59 traditional :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the guys name is something salters, maybe its not a 59, maybe hes not with bowtie either, i just know that thing is bad


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 20 2006, 07:57 PM~5642036
> *the guys name is something salters, maybe its not a 59, maybe hes not with bowtie either, i just know that thing is bad
> *



cloud nine . 59 vert . yea he is from south carolina clean ass 59 rag


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 6 2006, 01:31 AM~5559746
> *WOW...
> *


x2


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

BOWTIE CONNECTION ..TOOK 4 CARS ...

CERTIFIED GANGSTER ..1 ST PLACE ..MOTOR ..HYDRO ..ETC AWARDS 

99 PROBLEMOS '' 1 ST PLACE ..IN C CLAS AND 1 TRADITIONAL

SOUL 59 ,,1ST IN ITS CLASS AND 2 ND TRADITIONAL 

AND MITCH OG 65... 1PLACE OG 

AND WALKED AWAY WITH A FEW TROPHYS ..


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Apr 29 2006, 06:27 PM~5340709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have u seen How clean Passion closes up??????

and u guys said it urselves..........DETAIL !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2006, 10:38 PM~5559163
> *what happened   :0  :biggrin:
> *


 IT WILL BE READY FOR HOUSTON,I JUST FINISH WITH THE WOOD WORK FOR THE DISPLAY ,CAR IS COMING OUT GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait to see it

howz about a sneak peak buddy :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 26 2006, 10:41 PM~5674232
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cant wait to see it
> 
> howz about a sneak peak buddy  :biggrin:
> *


i would post some,but i cant find my camara. ill give you a hint new engine,new frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0 

frame??? maximas dont have frames do they!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 28 2006, 09:50 PM~5686265
> *:0
> 
> frame??? maximas dont have frames do they!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 28 2006, 09:50 PM~5686265
> *:0
> 
> frame??? maximas dont have frames do they!!!! :cheesy:
> *


alot of surprices with this car :biggrin:


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Apr 23 2006, 12:58 AM~5295521
> *YES SIR THATS THE ORANGE MAXIMA .uffin:
> *



From what I hear, it is One Bad mutha (Shut your mouth). I am just talking about the MAX....
:biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jun 28 2006, 10:37 PM~5686167
> *i would post some,but i cant find my camara. ill give you a hint  new engine,new frame. :thumbsup:
> *



Letting us get a peek at the cat before you take her out the bag huh.....????


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

WELL FRAME OR NO FRAME WE WILL SEE WHO WINS IN VEGAS. WISH D LUCK IN HTOWN WILL BE SHOWING THE REDONE GHOST.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 24 2006, 06:58 PM~5834914
> *WELL FRAME OR NO FRAME WE WILL SEE WHO WINS IN VEGAS. WISH D LUCK IN HTOWN WILL BE SHOWING THE REDONE GHOST.
> *


 :0 THERE GOES THE NEIGHBORHOOOOODDDDD!!!!!
YEEEEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

there is supposed to be 2 new bomb trucks coming out to houston too


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 24 2006, 07:14 PM~5834997
> *there is supposed to be some 2 new bomb trucks coming out to houston too
> *


HEHEHEHEHE......


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

WELL WE WILL C. PEOPLE !!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Jul 24 2006, 07:15 PM~5835009
> *WELL WE WILL C.  PEOPLE !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

to many Rollerz to count the winz hmmmmmmmmm.... 
and new memberz shhhhhhhhhh.... cant wait to see what happenz in Vegas...


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jul 24 2006, 06:47 PM~5834838
> *Letting us get a peek at the cat before you take her out the bag huh.....????
> *


 :nono: NO PEEK FROM ME. SEE IT IN HOUSTON. :wave:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jul 24 2006, 11:35 PM~5836743
> *:nono:  NO PEEK FROM ME. SEE IT IN HOUSTON. :wave:
> *



Good......

I can't wait to see it.....


:biggrin:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 14 2006, 05:33 AM~5239097
> *YOU KNOW I WILL BE IN VEGAS MANNY  :biggrin:
> *


This truck is a true inspiration for me. One of the top radical trucks of all time, hands down. Truly deserving of the title.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 24 2006, 07:14 PM~5834997
> *there is supposed to be 2 new bomb trucks coming out to houston too
> *


 :0


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Jul 25 2006, 06:53 AM~5837982
> *This truck is a true inspiration for me. One of the top radical trucks of all time, hands down. Truly deserving of the title.
> *


cant wait to see armando's truck :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Jul 25 2006, 06:46 PM~5842152
> *cant wait to see armando's truck :biggrin:
> *



what happend ?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Aug 1 2006, 05:22 PM~5884058
> *what happend ?
> *


TURNIN' HEADS THIS YEAR


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

no deep impact this year


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Aug 9 2006, 06:17 PM~5935511
> *no deep impact this year
> *




hes a judge :uh:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

* }{}{{}{}}--HEY WAIT A MINUTE WHAT ABOUT 

<<<<EARTHQUAKE>>> EURO OF THE YEAR??? YOU JUST DON'T NO

WHAT COULD HAPPEND<<<<<<--LAS -VEGAS--- >>>>>>>>>>>>>>



<<<<<GOOD JOB C&L HYDRAULICS>>>>>>>


<<<< CHINO>>>>>*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

><><><><><<> WHAT ABOUT NOW ><><><><<<><><><<><<

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

gilbert (oldies 54) officaly quilifed in portland for bomb truck and so did chris (darkside dynisty) for traditional


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I HEARD INFERNO CAUGHT ON FIRE NOT THE WHOLE CAR JUST THE MOTOR AREA IS THIS TRUE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 9 2006, 06:22 PM~5936991
> *I HEARD INFERNO CAUGHT ON FIRE NOT THE WHOLE CAR  JUST THE MOTOR AREA IS THIS TRUE
> *


 :0


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2006, 07:40 PM~5936569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

That is one bad ass ride. Chino did a better job on this one then his own car " OM"*


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes very true. You don't KNOW... But we will see..........


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 9 2006, 07:22 PM~5936991
> *I HEARD INFERNO CAUGHT ON FIRE NOT THE WHOLE CAR  JUST THE MOTOR AREA IS THIS TRUE
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 9 2006, 10:01 PM~5937970
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


They should all asked you right Gene??? :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 9 2006, 07:22 PM~5936991
> *I HEARD INFERNO CAUGHT ON FIRE NOT THE WHOLE CAR  JUST THE MOTOR AREA IS THIS TRUE
> *




<<<<<<<<<<<< YES IT DID->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I WAS THERE....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Aug 9 2006, 09:01 PM~5937970
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THAT WAS A PART OF THE SHOW....RIGHT GENE?

IT WAS AT SD SHOW....  

THAT'S WHY HE CALLED IT INFERNO....THAT RIDE WASS TOO HOT ALL YEAR...IT WAS ON FIRE, PART OF THE PROPS....ALL SHOW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*ANOTHER RO CONTENDER FOR BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR...QUALIFIED IN HOUSTON....*


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 10:48 PM~5938673
> *THAT WAS A PART OF THE SHOW....RIGHT GENE?
> 
> IT WAS AT SD SHOW....
> ...


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

NICE TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Aug 10 2006, 05:03 AM~5939599
> *NICE TRUCK  :thumbsup:
> *


wazzzzup BOOOOOOOBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEE.........READY FOR VEGAS HOMEBOY?

I AM......SAVIN EVERY PENNY SO I CAN KICK IT WITH THE (R/B)OLLERZ......

HOW'S THE CAR DOIN'???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 10:52 PM~5938689
> *ANOTHER RO CONTENDER FOR BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR...QUALIFIED IN HOUSTON....
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YEAR IS THIS TRUCK


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Aug 9 2006, 09:33 PM~5938247
> *<<<<<<<<<<<< YES IT DID->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I  WAS  THERE....
> *


IM GLAD THE WHOLE CAR DIDN'T BURN UP THAT ONE OF MY FAVORITE RADICAL BOMBS.... VERY SIC' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 11:52 PM~5938689
> *ANOTHER RO CONTENDER FOR BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR...QUALIFIED IN HOUSTON....
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... A VW bug crossed with a bomb truck.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 10 2006, 07:47 PM~5944256
> *WHAT YEAR IS THIS TRUCK
> *



i dunno it looks like the new chevy truck with a pt front end...

well anyways good luck..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 10 2006, 10:50 PM~5944808
> *i dunno it looks like the new chevy truck with a pt front end...
> 
> well anyways good luck..
> ...



i think it is a mini cooper frontend, the rear has an SSR clip grafted and molded on. and i think it is a '53


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 10 2006, 06:22 AM~5939627
> *wazzzzup BOOOOOOOBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEE.........READY FOR VEGAS HOMEBOY?
> 
> I AM......SAVIN EVERY PENNY SO I CAN KICK IT WITH THE (R/B)OLLERZ......
> ...


WHATS UP MY BROTHER, HOWS EVERYBODY DOING DOWN THERE.. YEAH IAM STILL TRYING TO TO GET IT DONE... :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Aug 16 2006, 06:48 PM~5982731
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHER, HOWS EVERYBODY DOING DOWN THERE..  YEAH IAM STILL TRYING TO TO GET IT DONE... :biggrin:
> *


cool man...havent seen that ride in a while


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Apr 16 2006, 03:00 PM~5254502
> *
> *


LOOKING GOOD GENE!!!


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

[/quote]


nice


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 09:48 PM~5938673
> *THAT WAS A PART OF THE SHOW....RIGHT GENE?
> 
> IT WAS AT SD SHOW....
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THE FAMOUS 
"TROKITA LOCA" WELCOME TO THE RO FAMILY SAL-REPRESENTING CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 9 2006, 10:52 PM~5938689
> *ANOTHER RO CONTENDER FOR BOMB TRUCK OF THE YEAR...QUALIFIED IN HOUSTON....
> 
> 
> ...


nice kinda looks like the new chevy ssr


----------

